# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tháng 3 hứng khởi cùng Singapore

## hieunt

*Tháng 3 đã là thời điểm của cuối mùa xuân nhưng dường  như quốc đảo xinh đẹp vẫn đang hừng hực sắc xuân cùng những hoạt động vô  cùng thú vị.*
*
Cơ hội giáp mặt thần tượng*
 Đến Singapore trong tháng này, các fan của nhóm nhạc  Hàn Quốc điển trai Boyfriend sẽ được giáp mặt thần tượng ở cự ly gần  trong một liveshow hoành tráng.
 Với 6 thành viên bao gồm Donghyun, Hyunseong, Jeongmin,  Youngmin, Kwangmin và Minwoo, ban nhạc đã có buổi trình diễn vừa qua  tại Singapore vào tháng 2/2012 kết hợp cùng ban nhạc đàn chị SISTAR.  Buổi trình diễn solo lần này, ban nhạc sẽ không chỉ hé lộ hình ảnh quảng  bá cho album mới mang tên _Janus_ mà còn biểu diễn những bản mới nhất trong album này.





Ngoài ra, các fan của nhạc rock sẽ có cơ hội được  thưởng thức giọng ca của ban nhạc rock đình đám Deep Purple. Nhóm nhạc  lão luyện này đã đạt mốc 100 triệu album bán ra trên toàn thế giới vào  thời kỳ đỉnh điểm của những năm 1960. Và, họ sẽ trở lại trong buổi trình  diễn thứ hai mở rộng với các album đình đám như _Machine head_, _Perfect strangers_, and _The house of blue light_.

_Sự kiện thời trang ấn tượng trên Orchard road_
_Fashion Steps Out @ Orchard 2013_ không chỉ  dừng lại ở một buổi trình diễn mà thật sự là một sự kiện thời trang ấn  tượng tại Orchard - phố mua sắm danh tiếng nhất Đông Nam Á.
 Đây là cơ hội để thưởng thức khuynh hướng thời trang  mới nhất của mùa này tại sự kiện thời trang và mua sắm đình đám nhất  trong năm. Hãy trông chờ sự trở lại của những màn trình diễn ngoài trời  đặc sắc, lễ hội thời trang với các cơ hội mua sắm đặc biệt từ các nhãn  hiệu thời trang đường phố. Sự kiện này cũng mang đến cho du khách những  trải nghiệm mua sắm thú vị và nhiều ưu đãi với những thương hiệu thời  trang danh giá nhất.







*Thưởng thức ẩm thực mùa xuân theo phong cách Singapore*
 Tháng 3, tiết trời vẫn đang xuân. Đến Singapore trong  dịp này, được thưởng thức những món ăn truyền thống của các dân tộc nơi  đây chắc chắn sẽ là một trải nghiệm vô cùng tuyệt vời! Hãy thử cùng dân  địa phương xếp hàng rồng rắn trước các cửa hiệu bak kwa (thịt heo khô)  có tiếng như Kim Hock Guan, thương hiệu bak kwa đầu tiên và lâu đời nhất  Singapore, hay Lim Chee Guan, là cửa hàng cung cấp thực phẩm hàng đầu  của thành phố. Đặc biệt, nhãn hiệu cung cấp thực phẩm dành cho gia đình  Bee Cheng Hiang với hơn 40 cửa hàng tại Singapore sẽ là điểm hấp dẫn để  thưởng thức nhiều loại bak kwa khác nhau như gà, bò với nhiều hương vị  độc đáo như truyền thống, cari, cay hoặc không cay...







Hãy trải nghiệm cảm giác đón Tết Nguyên Đán như một gia  đình Singapore thực thụ với món món yu sheng truyền thống (món salad cá  sống khá phổ biến ở Đông Nam Á) và những món địa phương được ưa chuộng  như gà luộc, cá rán (nguyên con) và nhiều món ngon lành khác. Nếu bạn  muốn thưởng thức một đĩa yu sheng đích thực và chính thống, hãy đến Lai  Wah Restaurant, nhà hàng đầu tiên phục vụ món ăn này trong mùa Tết từ  năm 1964. Cách thưởng thức món yu sheng truyền thống là chất đầy nguyên  liệu thành một đĩa cao, chiều cao sẽ tượng trưng cho sự may mắn mọi  người nhận được trong năm mới.
 Hãy ghé thăm nhà hàng Da Dong Restaurant, một trong  những cửa hiệu truyền thống ở khu Chinatown. Tại đây bạn có thể lựa chọn  các món Quảng Đông ngon khó cưỡng như món đậu hũ gia truyền và cá rán  dòn của tiệc Tết. Một nơi khác không thể bỏ lỡ chính là Spring Court,  một trong những nhà hàng Trung Hoa lâu đời nhất Singapore, phục vụ những  món ăn như gà rô ti với chạo tôm, cua rang với gan gà sẽ khiến hương vị  đầu năm thêm nồng ấm.





_Tận hưởng cảm giác thư giãn đẳng cấp 5 sao_
 Được tạo cảm hứng từ phong cách hiện đại năng động giao  thoa với khung cảnh tự nhiên tuyệt đẹp của Sentosa, khách sạn W  Singapore - Sentosa Cove làm mờ đi những cách biệt giữa thành phố hiện  đại và thiên nhiên thuần khiết. Rừng xanh tươi mát giao hòa với công  trình hiện đại trên khắp đảo Sentosa, nơi sở hữu khung cảnh mát mẻ và  các hình thức giải trí cao cấp mang lại cho hòn đảo một năng lượng tràn  đầy. Một điểm tuyệt vời để tận hưởng cảm giác thư giãn đẳng cấp 5 sao.  Một kỳ nghỉ tại W Singapore - Sentosa Cove sẽ giúp bạn tái tạo nguồn  năng lượng mùa xuân để tiếp tục thành công.

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------

